# Thyroid & Autoimmune



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought I would start a thread about Thyroid conditions and Auto-Immune Disorders so we can all share information and experiences.

As some of you know we are in the process of having Cash's Thyroid tested---because he keeps gaining weight and we are not feeding very much (unless it is the rabbit poo he finds on a daily basis) Ironically, a part of Cash's Thyroid test (T4)came in HIGH. If it was hypothyroid (which would explain the weight)it would be low. Apparently it could be an indication of thyroid autoimmune...or it could be nothing. But even if it is the worst case scenario it is the same therapy and pretty easy on both pet and owner. So my vet, is sending Cash's blood to Dr. Jean Dodds' lab in sunny California. Kimberly had suggested this as an option as Jean Dodds specializes in Canine Thyroid Disease...And before I could even suggest this, my vet said this is what we will do next... and she also sang the praises of Dr. Dodds and was curious to hear what she has to say. So it gave me great confidence in my vet. 

Apparently, more Havs are testing hypothyroid which is more common in bigger dogs. 

So if you have any info to share I would appreciate it. I will post more info as I find it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy,
Sorry to read about Cash's possible diagnosis! Health issues are so scary. It sounds like you've got a great vet, and a good plan of second opinions already going. I know nothing about it, but will be watching to see how things are going!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought this was the article about Thyroid conditions that was easiest to understand from our friends in Canada! you need to scroll down...but there are some other interesting health statistics before.

http://www.myladhavanese.com/healthg.asp

here is an article from Jean Dodds... a little put off that it seems to advertising Nzymes not sure if this a product she endorses or not...so just ignore it.

http://www.nzymes.com/Articles/autoimmune_thyroiditis_by_Dr_Jean_Dodds.htm


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I posted this in the smelly expensive thread too...but thought I would post it here too.

So I am not sure I should post this...as the last time I did...I got a 2nd call. But I just got a call from the Vets Office...(from a vet but not my vet) that Cash's Thyroid levels are just fine! So-- I THINK I am happy to say-- we are back to square one. I mentioned this in Tom's thread-- but I am hoping to stop messing with food and just get both boys on a good kibble..even if it is not the same one.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's an article by Jane Anderson which discusses the possible connection between de-worming practices and auto-immune diseases.


----------

